# Salt and Pepper Brisket



## LarryWolfe (Dec 29, 2007)

Put on a 7lb flat this morning around 10am, seasoned with Kosher salt and lots of black pepper.  Just wanted to keep this one simple.  More pic's to follow.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Dec 29, 2007)

You go, Larry!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm just sayin, simple is quite often the best.  Especially in
bbq contests...folks often try to overflavor the meat.


with fennel seed and stuff.


----------



## The Missing Link (Dec 29, 2007)

In all the year I have barbecue. I have never just done a salt and pepper brisket. I just may have try that one. Looking larry.


----------



## bigwheel (Dec 29, 2007)

Do look good. Cooper's in Llano supposed to use salt n peppa only..and generally regarded as having some of the best storebought brisket around. Course they cook direct over mesquite coals. That make an old boot taste purty good. 

bigwheel


----------



## Cliff H. (Dec 29, 2007)

Looks good Larry.

Keep the pics coming.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 29, 2007)

Can't wait to see the finished pictures Larry!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 29, 2007)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Do look good. Cooper's in Llano supposed to use salt n peppa only..and generally regarded as having some of the best storebought brisket around. Course they cook direct over mesquite coals. That make an old boot taste purty good.
> 
> bigwheel



You hit on something BW.  I've watched a few BBQ shows with BBQ Joints that only use S&P on briskets and it looks like some of the best brisket I've ever seen.   So since I've been debating trying to do a S&P brisket anyways, this gave me more incentive to try.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 29, 2007)

brian j said:
			
		

> i'm sure the brisket will come out great larry (even though i'm sure you're going to foil it  :P ).  a while back i was using equal parts salt, pepper, and paprika on briskets and they were coming out great.



Maybe not.............I haven't been foiling recently.  This brisket had a nice fat cap that is making me debate foiling on this one too.


----------



## Rag1 (Dec 29, 2007)

S&P brisket is a Texas thing from what I've read.


----------



## surfinsapo (Dec 29, 2007)

I know it's going to be good Larry!!


----------



## bigwheel (Dec 29, 2007)

Well I aint prone to agreeing with Barney Fife looking characters too much but am forced to side with ya on this issue. Like my old mentor Joe Ames was fond of saying...In any kinda cooking contest it aint often the best which wins but the least offensive.  Now thats deep huh? I got bullets if you need another. Let me know. 

bigwheel




			
				Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I'm just sayin, simple is quite often the best.  Especially in
> bbq contests...folks often try to overflavor the meat.
> 
> 
> with fennel seed and stuff.


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 29, 2007)

Larry I've been wanting to cook a brisket like that.
Can't wait to read the results.


----------



## Cliff H. (Dec 29, 2007)

Way to jump in Big g.  

Come on with them pics Larry.


----------



## Griff (Dec 29, 2007)

Come on Larry, we're all on the edges of our chairs waiting for pic and a report.


----------



## wittdog (Dec 29, 2007)

Larry must have had a few...


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Dec 29, 2007)

S&P&G

The amount is the question. The garlic should be suttle, the pepper bold, and the salt bordering on too much.

Bring on the pics!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 30, 2007)

Briskets done and turned out great!  I like the simplicity of the salt and pepper.  It was a nice change!  It's definitely worth trying!


----------



## Rag1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Nice pics. That looks as good as it gets. Moist? Tender? Looks like it. Nice cook. Serving size looked small......that plate was for one of the kids, right?


----------



## The Missing Link (Dec 30, 2007)

Looks great larry.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 30, 2007)

Oh HELL Yeah! That looks fine !


----------



## Greg Rempe (Dec 30, 2007)

Larry, your briskets always look great!  I would be interested to see how you would do in a comp with that cut 'O meat!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 30, 2007)

brian j said:
			
		

> looks good larry.  did you end up foiling it or not?



Foiled during the resting period.  

Thanks for the comments everyone.


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Man I need some brisket tips from you! (In the spring  )
Awesome ring


----------



## Griff (Dec 30, 2007)

Larry, honestly here, do you prefer the salt, pepper, garlic brisket over the WRB brisket? I understand variety and change of pace is always nice, but what's the bottom line here? Thanks.


----------



## Rag1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Griff said:
			
		

> Larry, honestly here, do you prefer the salt, pepper, garlic brisket over the WRB brisket? I understand variety and change of pace is always nice, but what's the bottom line here? Thanks.



Now that's putting the guy in a tough spot


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 30, 2007)

Griff said:
			
		

> Larry, honestly here, do you prefer the salt, pepper, garlic brisket over the WRB brisket? I understand variety and change of pace is always nice, but what's the bottom line here? Thanks.



I really like both and I like to have a change of pace once in a while too.  I like the flavor of the juices better with the Wolfe Rub Bold, it gives you a different flavor profile and depth.  The S&P is great and tastes like a rich beef broth..........the juice with the Bold have that lil' extra mmmmmmmmm to it.  

In either case I would highly recommend someone looking for a change to give the salt and pepper brisket a shot, you won't be disappointed.  Use a little more salt than you think you need.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 30, 2007)

That looked excellent Larry! Puff, why wait till spring?


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> That looked excellent Larry! Puff, why wait till spring?


For some "hands on" tips at SOTB from the pros


----------



## 007bond-jb (Dec 31, 2007)

Nothin like keepin it simple, I kin almost taste it. Looks great big guy


----------



## john a (Dec 31, 2007)

Real nice Larry. I do ribs & butts that way, always come out good.


----------



## john pen (Jan 6, 2008)

All the briskets Ive ever done, Ive only used salt, pepper and garlic. Ive used garlic powder, and I've inserted garlic cloves...I prefer the garlic powder..


----------

